# hello



## Mike712 (Jan 23, 2006)

my name is michael, im new to everything martial arts and mt. i've been doing china-te a mixed martial art, for a couple months now, and im enjoying it alot. im on kind of a hold right now because i broke my wrist bmx racing, and im really bummed out about it, because i cant do all that much with one arm. but once i get my cast off i look foward to learn more and train more in karate.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Michael.  I wish you a speedy recovery and look forward to your contributions here! :wavey:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 23, 2006)

Howdy!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome!   artyon:


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 23, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk! Get well soon!*


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jan 23, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!!

Mike


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to MT.


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you could make it.  Stay and hang out a while.


----------



## Sin (Jan 24, 2006)

He goes to my school...him and his buddy...Gonna get all the students that have the internet envolved with Martial talk


----------



## Drac (Jan 24, 2006)

Greetings Mike and welcome to MT..Heal quickly


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  Hope your arm heals soonest.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Michael!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 24, 2006)

Enjoy the board Michael~!

Welcome 

~Tess


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Sir!
Sean


----------



## Sin (Jan 26, 2006)

Now Mike....Lets get postin eh...lets represent the China-Te well.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting 
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk Mike! Happy Posting


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi welcome to MT


----------



## Sin (Jan 28, 2006)

Mike,
     We encourage people here at Martial Talk to post on whatever thread they feel like contributing to, no one is going to get upset if you speak your mind, just be sure to watch the language...Most of us agree that "Lurking" is a shyness problem...Just be open and speak your mind, ask questions...LEARN...That is what Martial Talk is all about. ::bows::


----------



## still learning (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and take care of the wrist.....Aloha


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome!  I broke the scafoid (sp?) bone in my wrist a few years ago in a motorcycle accident...it seriously put a dampener on my training for a while.  Now you can focus on work with the other arm!  Take care and heal quick.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 30, 2006)

Welcome, and take care of that arm!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

